
Pagination Tunnels – An Experiment in Crawlability and Click Depth - adamcarson
https://www.portent.com/blog/seo/pagination-tunnels-experiment-click-depth.htm
======
lioeters
The visualization of "crawlability" is great, the graphs were intuitive to see
how some methods are more effective than others in reducing long sequential
branches of pages.

After finishing the article, I had a feeling that none of the pagination
methods were "perfect" with a good balance of crawlability and user-
friendliness. It made me think, for sites with a large number of pages, there
needs to be more than just paginataion for navigating them - for example,
navigating/sorting by categories would probably produce a different graph,
closer to the ideal level of branches and depths.

------
dzhiurgis
How about putting all titles in one “index” page so I (and a bot) can easily
ctrl+F skim thru them?

~~~
dpcx
That works until you have (like the example) 20k titles. That's a performance
hit to the (assuming) database to send all of that data at once, to the web
server for having to parse all of those results and generate the HTML, to the
client browser for having to parse all of that HTML and render it. It's
possible, of course, that it's better for the user. It just doesn't happen to
be that way very often, from my own anecdotal experience.

~~~
dzhiurgis
Is it tho? It's probably half the size of any JS framework or library out
there.

Yes, it can be slow if you wrap each line in tons nested HTML, inefficient CSS
and tons of JS handlers, but it doesn't have to.

------
spyder
Google's recommendation:

\- Do nothing.

\- Specify a View All page.

\- Use rel="next" and rel="prev" links

[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/1663744?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/1663744?hl=en)

\+ sitemap:

[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/183668?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/183668?hl=en)

------
rjmunro
In some circumstances a "random" button might be a nice thing to have, rather
than a predictable mid-point, as it would encourage real users to sample
different things from deep in the long tail. The crawler could also use this
to find jumping off points. You could also then leave out the "last" option,
and therefore you wouldn't need a "first" option to look symmetrical for human
users.

------
tveita
For crawlability you may be better of with an explicit site map. Pagination is
very important and your focus should be on UX, not bots.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sitemaps](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sitemaps)

